# Be Vigilant...



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.insuranceage.co.uk/insur...ost-broking-investigation-leads-to-27-arrests

Hopefully they will release more details so people can find out if they have been caught out.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Didn't even know this existed! Always use MarkerStudy (by Brentacre) and have done for years...

Scumbags, not surprised with the location, appears to be a hotspot for this sort of thing


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If you are ever unsure of a company, you can check their status here - http://www.fsa.gov.uk/register/firmSearchForm.do


----------

